# Cognitive Neuroscience of Mindfulness Meditation



## Flea (Mar 6, 2010)

This is a quasi-technical discussion of the effectiveness of meditation and its applications in psychiatry.  I loved it!  Even if you're not into psychiatry, it's a great illustration of the power of the practice.






(As an aside, I wish I knew how to embed these links.  Since Youtube revamped their site it seems like everything is part of a series, and I'm not sure how to embed any more with the multiple = symbols.)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool

You may also want to checkout stuff by Jon Kabat-Zinn, he has been working with Mindfulness Meditation for about 20 or more years. He started while working at UMass Medical Center in Worcester Ma.


----------

